# list of my small mac collection...



## jennystalin (Apr 28, 2006)

if i wasn't so damn broke it would be bigger:

FACE:
Hyperreal Foundation in NC300
SPF15 Foundation in NC35
Select Pressed Powder Compact in NW25
Sheer Shimmer Pressed Powder in Mellow Mood
6Pan Blush Palette with: Peechy Keen, Loverush, Dame, Shimmersweet, Tenderling
GlimmerShimmers in: Sweet & Shy, Out on the Town
Cream Color Bases in: Pearl (2), Gold, Kool

EYE:
Prep + Prime in Light
Prep + Prime Lash
Eye Kohls: Smolder, Teddy, Powersurge
Zoom Lash Mascara in Black
15 Pan E/S Palette with: White Frost, Mythology, Woodwinked, Sable, Retrospeck, Brun, Sable, Goldmine, Taupeless, Aquadisiac, Tilt, Beauty Marked, Satin Taupe, Juxt*, Trax
E/S (Pot Form): Lavader Sky
4 PAN: Sweet Lush, Forgery, Say Yeah*, Falling Star
4 PAN: Twinks, Motif*, Amberlights*, Black Tied
4 PAN: Meadow*, Felt Blue
4 PAN:
4 PAN:
4 PAN:
Browset in Sophisticated

LIPS:
Lipsticks in: Ramblin' Rose, Plink!
Lipglass in: Prrr, Heartthrob

* = coming soon

so i need to get some more e/s pans to fill them!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice collection! You will love Motif, Meadow and Juxt.


----------



## jennystalin (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Nice collection! You will love Motif, Meadow and Juxt.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks i was little scared of juxt after reading review on MUA. how do you think it'll be with my blue eyes?


----------



## mspixieears (May 5, 2006)

That's a great collection you have going there!


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## velvet (May 25, 2006)

great collection!
say yeah is my favorite!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

lovely lovely collection


----------

